# How many wet diapers at 2 days old?



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Posting this question for my niece, I cannot remember how it was with my boys! Her new baby boy is 2 days old and she wants to ebf. She phoned me to say she had a rough night with him and thinks he is not getting anything from her. She was concerned about # of wet diapers. She tried to pump and nothing coming out.

I told her that her milk is most likely not in yet and would not expect her to get much of anythng from the pump until then esp if baby has been feeding all night. I basically just told her to keep nursing but to have her mw check her baby over today to make sure baby is not dehydrated and use a syringe or cup rather than a bottle if they DO decide to supplement- but better off to just keep nursing. but I cannot remember how many wet diapers baby is supposed to have at this age. CAn anyone tell me?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I belive the rule until 6 days old is one per day of age, so 2 a day is good IIRC

heres what kellymom says
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/newborn-nursing.html

Quote:

Wet diapers: In the early days, baby typically has one wet diaper for each day of life (1 on day one, 2 on day two...). Once mom's milk comes in, expect 5-6+ wet diapers every 24 hours. To feel what a sufficiently wet diaper is like, pour 3 tablespoons (45 mL) of water into a clean diaper. A piece of tissue in a disposable diaper will help you determine if the diaper is wet.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

:

2 days = 2 wet diapers in 24 h.

I hope that she is reassured.


----------



## mirasmom (Oct 24, 2007)

yep 2


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

2. I remember being so freaked out about that... it just didn't seem like enough!


----------

